# S&W 642... Thoughts?



## js (Jun 29, 2006)

I'm in the market for something small for CCW in the summer months. I'm starting to lean towards a small revolver and the S&W 642 38spl keeps coming up in my research.

Anyone have one or experience(s) with one...?


----------



## Bisley (Aug 24, 2008)

I have one that I bought a year or so ago, with factory installed CT laser grips. I like it fine, and shoot it pretty well, with or without the laser. It can be carried in a large pants pocket, or a jacket, or it works pretty well IWB.

To be honest, though, if I had it to do over again, I would probably buy a Ruger Sp-101 in 3" with the laser grips, and carry it strictly IWB, because the LCP fills the niche for a pocket gun. I would prefer the .38 with +P ammo, if the 642 were an ideal pocket carry gun, but it is really to large for pocket carry in anything but khakis or cargo type pants, neither of which I wear much. My thinking is that if I'm going to buy something that has to be carried IWB, I might as well have a pleasant shooting .357 magnum, or 9mm semi-auto.


----------



## clanger (Jan 27, 2009)

Airweight? 

Tallo? 

Lady Smith? 

All fine hammerless rollers. Nice and light, made for ankles. 
You can press-fire or fire from a pocket. Suprise! :mrgreen:

These are very lightweight revolvers so....super easy to carry, not built like an SP so- that has two meanings. 

Start at 600$ retail and go up from there.... if I was able to CCW, I'd hit it in a heartbeat. Taurus makes a copy in the CIA for 100$ less but it's heavier.


----------



## bps3040 (Jan 6, 2008)

I carry a 642 daily.....I live in the heat of Houston. I love it! Easy to conceal and accurate. I have never had anyone notice. I carry it on sales calls, construction sites, everywhere. Just to conveniant and easy to carry.


----------

